# Air Fried French Fries (With more Deerbugers)



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2019)

*Air Fried French Fries *(With more Deerbugers)



Well I had some Deerburger Patties left, so I figured I’d Heat them up, and add some Grease Free Air Fried French Fries to my plate.

So my first night I made 2 nice Deerburgers with Miracle Whip, Horseradish Sauce, Cheese, and nice big slices of Maters. The Store Bought Maters weren’t too bad, but nothing like Home Grown. We haven’t seen any Home Grown Maters around here yet !!!!

Then the Second night I did the same thing with 1 Deerbuger, and I cut up one big Tater into French Fries. Then I sprayed a tiny bit of Olive Oil on them & put them in my “AirFryer 360” Basket, and made some Grease Free French Fries. Boy were they Tasty!!

This is the first time I made French Fries in my new AirFryer 360, and they’re just as good as the ones I’ve made in my little Black 4.5 quart AirFryer, but that little one could only do a small handful at a time. I could make enough for a bunch of people with this one, and All Grease Free!!

*Note: These Fries would be even better with a little Salt, but I don’t add any Salt to anything any more.*



Bear

Two Deerburgers with Miracle Whip, Horseradish Sauce, and American Cheese:







And a couple of Nice Slices of Mater on top:






Close'em up & Chow Down!!






Next Night I cut some Fresh Fries, soaked them in cold water a couple hours, then dried them off:






Spread the Fries out in my AirFryer 360 Basket & a little spray of Olive Oil:






Same stuff on this burger as the two the night before:






 Here we go---Mighty Tasty & Healthy Fries on the side:
	

		
			
		

		
	







This stuff Makes Great Bear Bait !!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 26, 2019)

I  might have to get an air fryer..looks like a meal fit for a bear !!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 26, 2019)

Looks tasty! I'm going to have to try cutting my own fries here soon I see yours all the time and they look great.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 26, 2019)

Looks good . I need to try the fries like that .


----------



## creek bottom (Jul 26, 2019)

Looks DANG TASTY Bear!!! I haven't been able to talk the wife in to an air fryer yet. She thinks you can do it all in the oven. Going to have to keep working on her...


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 26, 2019)

looks tasty Bear, I ain't going to lose some pounds looking at your post though, they always remind that I should eat something. oh well to the fridge.


----------



## xray (Jul 26, 2019)

Looks great Bear!

Hard to beat fresh cut fries...and homemade burgers too!

Like!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm going to make the fries this weekend. Not sure what I'll have with them. But they look tasty!


----------



## disco (Jul 26, 2019)

Looking good, Bear! Big Like.


----------



## zwiller (Jul 26, 2019)

LIKE!  Hand cut fries are a huge thing here.  They are easily the most popular food at Cedar Point the amusement park here and consequently I learned a lot about  making them if anyone wants tips.  



creek bottom said:


> Looks DANG TASTY Bear!!! I haven't been able to talk the wife in to an air fryer yet. She thinks you can do it all in the oven. Going to have to keep working on her...



Your wife is right technically, an air fryer is a small scale convection oven.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jul 26, 2019)

Looks great bear but you forgot mine!   I keep looking at the air fryers but haven't pulled the trigger yet.   How do you like yours?   Are they as good as they appear?


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 26, 2019)

Looks mighty fine. Maters around here store bought have such tuff skins, I can't bring myself to buy them anymore. Farmers markets starting up soon probably hit them up, mine are a long ways out yet.
Like...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 26, 2019)

zwiller said:


> LIKE!  Hand cut fries are a huge thing here.  They are easily the most popular food at Cedar Point the amusement park here and consequently I learned a lot about  making them if anyone wants tips.



I could sure use tips Zwiller.  Can PM me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2019)

Here's one on when I cut my own Fries & made them in my "PowerAirFryer";
Step by Step:
*Cutting & Making Fries in the AirFryer*


Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2019)

jaxgatorz said:


> I  might have to get an air fryer..looks like a meal fit for a bear !!



Thank You Mike!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jul 27, 2019)

Those look good! And since I'm a partial insomniac. I made some this morning using your write up.....YUM!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good . I need to try the fries like that .



Thank You Much!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




creek bottom said:


> Looks DANG TASTY Bear!!! I haven't been able to talk the wife in to an air fryer yet. She thinks you can do it all in the oven. Going to have to keep working on her...



Thank You!!
Tell her you can do it in your oven, but it takes a lot longer & costs a lot more in Electric.

Bear


----------



## drdon (Jul 27, 2019)

Looks pretty good sir. Nice work on the fries.
I'm sorry, but I would have to put at least a LITTLE salt on those fries. It's the icing on the cake....the cherry on the sundae....the....the...oh....it just HAS have a taste.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looks tasty Bear, I ain't going to lose some pounds looking at your post though, they always remind that I should eat something. oh well to the fridge.



Thank You Jim!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




drdon said:


> Looks pretty good sir. Nice work on the fries.
> I'm sorry, but I would have to put at least a LITTLE salt on those fries. It's the icing on the cake....the cherry on the sundae....the....the...oh....it just HAS have a taste.



Thank You Doc!!
Yeah, I'm thinking next time I'll put a little salt on a couple Fries, just for memories, but Since the Docs ruined my Kidneys, plus the Congested Heart Failure, it doesn't take much salt to start the Wheezing & Edema going.
I don't miss salt in most things, but the Fries sure could use some!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks great Bear!
> 
> Hard to beat fresh cut fries...and homemade burgers too!
> 
> Like!




Thank You Xray!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2019)

disco said:


> Looking good, Bear! Big Like.



Thank You Disco!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




smokinbill1638 said:


> Looks great bear but you forgot mine!   I keep looking at the air fryers but haven't pulled the trigger yet.   How do you like yours?   Are they as good as they appear?



Thank You Bill !!
The Small round ones seem made better, but too small for most things, including French Fries.
This Emerils AirFryer 360 Works nice & has plenty of room in it.
So far the only thing I'm not crazy about is how thin the walls are & how hot the outside gets. I think if somebody made one nearly the same, but with a heavier shell, they'd really have a great appliance, even if they had to charge $100 more for it.

Bear


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks bear!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 28, 2019)

I made my fries with the Nuwave 3 quart air fryer. And I totally agree with Bear. While it does a very good job. It is pretty small. I did buy another rack to stack on top of the other one. So, in theory, it should double the amount of food. Just curious how the bottom layer of fries will cook. I might just go with the 6 quart unit.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I made my fries with the Nuwave 3 quart air fryer. And I totally agree with Bear. While it does a very good job. It is pretty small. I did buy another rack to stack on top of the other one. So, in theory, it should double the amount of food. Just curious how the bottom layer of fries will cook. I might just go with the 6 quart unit.





*Why they call this one "The 360"
WHAT FEATURES ARE SPECIFIC TO THE POWER AIRFRYER 360?*

Unlike ordinary convection & toaster ovens that only heat from the top and bottom, the *Emeril Lagasse Power AirFryer 360 has five heating elements for 360° all-over crisp and crunch.*


*Here's All About It: https://emerilairfryer360.com/faqs
*
Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jul 28, 2019)

It is interesting. I am concerned about how hot the outside gets. Though I guess that can't be helped.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2019)

Steve H said:


> It is interesting. I am concerned about how hot the outside gets. Though I guess that can't be helped.




Yeah, So far that's the only thing I don't like.
Most toaster ovens get very hot on the top & in the back. I know this because I burnt my forearm a couple times over the years from unplugging it.
However this one gets hot on the sides too. Not a big deal---We don't have anything real close to it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Looks mighty fine. Maters around here store bought have such tuff skins, I can't bring myself to buy them anymore. Farmers markets starting up soon probably hit them up, mine are a long ways out yet.
> Like...




Thank You Rider!!
Mrs Bear found some Beautiful Maters at a roadside stand about 2 miles from here, and we had our first BLTs of the season yesterday. Awesome!!
Having more tonight.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks tasty! I'm going to have to try cutting my own fries here soon I see yours all the time and they look great.




Thank You John!!
Yup--They are Great, and the AirFryer makes them healthy too.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Those look good! And since I'm a partial insomniac. I made some this morning using your write up.....YUM!
> 
> View attachment 401496




LOL---I could easily sit & munch on some like that, during an Eagles Game, starting in a couple weeks.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 29, 2019)

Nice looking plate Bear, I'm shooting for this weekend to try the deer burgers. I'll have to break out the fry cutter and toss some hand cut on the kettle also.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking plate Bear, I'm shooting for this weekend to try the deer burgers. I'll have to break out the fry cutter and toss some hand cut on the kettle also.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

